# Airport not finding networks



## Pipkin1973 (Jan 21, 2010)

Help! My MacBook pro isn't picking up any networks! I know my home network is working as I can connect with iPhone but airport isn't even picking up neighbours network! Is this a hardware problem do you think? I'm desperate..... Please help


----------



## Pipkin1973 (Jan 21, 2010)

Some forum this is .... Noone has replied to any of the bloody threads


----------



## simbalala (Jan 21, 2010)

Geez, it's only been an hour and it's early in the morning in the U.S. We're just a bunch of volunteers.

Anyways, read this thread. I've had trouble recently with a system that's worked for a couple years. I've learned some more but I'm not ready to post a reply to that thread.


----------



## Pipkin1973 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm a woman therefore I
patient. Thanks for the help, much appreciated


----------



## simbalala (Jan 21, 2010)

Open up console (Applications -> Utilities -> Console.app), look at All messages and scan the output for anything related to en1 (in the message part).

Tell us what you see, we only care about recent entries.


----------



## simbalala (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll be watching this thread but I'm not going to watch it minute by minute so if this takes a while have some patience. I'm looking at other things on my machine as well and I'm looking at details that can take a while to change.


----------



## Cam (Jan 23, 2010)

Pipkin1973 said:


> Help! My MacBook pro isn't picking up any networks! I know my home network is working as I can connect with iPhone but airport isn't even picking up neighbours network! Is this a hardware problem do you think? I'm desperate..... Please help



The obvious thing is that Airport is turned off, I assume you looked at this but just in case: System Preferences--> Network-->, or click on the menu bar where the wifi strength bars are located and select Turn Airport On.

There are quite a bit on the internet about weak signal or dropping the signal after an upgrade to Snow Leopard. Did you just upgrade? But they see their network, are just getting poor performance. Is this your issue? Replay and let us know I have a long list of things to try on this issue.

If you are getting no signal yet Airport is on this does sound like hardware. Apple Store Genius bar or call Apple help line.


----------



## Pixiefamily (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello Simbala,
I was looking at your exchange about this non-finding network issues, as I have exactly the same. I then followed your advice, went in the Utility folder and checked on the console about any en1 message.
And I found that from yesterday
Date: 4/13/11
Sender (PID) Kernel
Message: Link up on en1

and another one:
Date: 4/13/11
Sender (PID): Kernel
Message: Airport: Link down on en1. Reason 4 (disassociated due to inactivity)

And then today (same Sender): en1: 802.11d country code set to 'GB'

and again (same sender): en1 supported channels 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 36 40 44 48 52 56 60 64 100 104 108 112 116 120 124 128 132 136 140


I am worried than whatever this "Fletcher is" it is hacking my computer... I don't know much about computer system but I wonder what "country code set to GB' could mean..?

So now I still have my problem of not finding the available networks but ALSO, I am scared that someone is using my computer for bad reasons....

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 13, 2011)

Let's reset that Airport card to see if can fix your problem. It is important that you follow the instructions.

1. Turn off the Airport card. Click on System Preferences->Network pane, highlight the Airport Card, and click on turning the Airport card off!

2. Quit System Preferences and then go to the folder /YourHardDrive/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/ and delete everything in there.

3. Immediately reboot your Mac to rebuild those important files!

4. Upon the reboot open /Applications/Utilities/Keychain Access and find the entries for you saved password for the wireless network router and delete those entries.

5. Open System Preferences->Network pane. At the top of the pane will be the "Location" drop-down. Use that drop-down to create a new custom Location, calling it whatever you like.  Then near the bottom of the Network pane click on the 'Apply' button to save your new Location.

6. Staying in the Network pane, highlight the Airport card and turn it back on the Airport card and rejoin your wireless network. You will have to enter your security password again but make sure you check the box to save you password, you will have to do this just once.

7. Hopefully doing this will fix your wireless problem.

Good Luck.


----------



## Pixiefamily (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello Satcomer,

First of all, thanks for taking the time. As a beginner with both computer system and MAC, I am quite lost here.

Anyway, I have done as you indicated. And to be honest I did not really understand the story about the new network ... But, I still have my Internet connection and when I open Airport Utility it still can't find any Airport Wireless devices.
The reason I am trying to find these networks would be to change the password on my router. But apparently to do that, I need to choose my router once Airport Utility found it after scanning. And for the moment it does not...

If any other idea, more than welcome. 
And thanks again for the help. Much appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 14, 2011)

So you receiving a wireless single? What kind of wireless router are you connecting to?  I ask because most third party wireless routers are easy to get into (if you know the router's default password). Just open System Preferences (in your Dock)->Network pane, highlight the Airport card and them click on the 'Advanced' button. On the TCP/IP tab click on it and note/copy the address for the 'router'. The put/paste that router IP into the address bar of you favorite  browser. At this point the router will ask (the first time someone gets into this router) for the default username/password.


----------



## Pixiefamily (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I do receive a wireless signal and I am currently on Internet as I am writing to you.
My router is a D-Link 2640b.
I have done what you advised and it seems fine... but I do not have my default username/password. I will ask them to my ISP and see how this goes. Will let you know.

Thanks heaps for your help Satcomer.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 14, 2011)

According to this web site the default username is admin with no password. So try that.


----------

